# Players wanted in Northern California



## Priest_Sidran (Mar 25, 2007)

Looking for players in the Redding Area for stand alone, short campaign, or long campaign game play. You would be joining experienced players in a private campaign setting. I as the DM look forward to having you.


----------



## Gli'jar (Mar 27, 2007)

I can't believe it, a game in Redding. What are the details? I have been looking to game since I have moved up over a year ago. My experience begins with 1st edition when I was young in the late 80s' and includes 2nd and 3.x to date.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Apr 1, 2007)

The game is a homebrew (some modification) world, of my own creation using 3.5 rules also with some modification. I am the DM of the game, and as of this moment we are a group of 3 players who meet as frequently as once a week due to work restrictions of some players. 

If you are still interested in this email me and I will give you more appropriate contact info

And I am sorry about not replying earlier I was half expecting not to get a response

Email is Sid7e_NB ate Go.com


----------



## Gli'jar (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks. I understand, many months ago I posted a message and got no responses.  Once a week sounds good. I hope I am getting your email address correct. Email sent.

Bounced back. Resent to correct address.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Apr 2, 2007)

Got your email, sent one in response

Thanks, and hope that we can get a game going.


----------

